
Game changing plugin for your Splunk Try out new vuln scanner - based2
https://vulners.blog/2020/08/12/game-changing-plugin-for-your-splunk-try-out-new/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/i8cooi/transforming...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/i8cooi/transforming_splunk_to_vulnerability_scanner/)

